# John Deere 826 Differential Rebuild



## Mjk1210 (11 mo ago)

Hello. I took apart and rebuilt the transmission on my JD 826 last week and made a video about it. Hopefully the experience can help others if they decide to do it. 
Or if i did something wrong you guys can tell me and i will do it again the right way. 
I'm planning to do a few more videos with this blower in the coming months if time allows.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, a few of us here have rebuilt them .... If you don't have a grease fitting , I recommend drilling and tapping, and install a zerk fitting as I have done if you plan to keep it,...... Don't know why the factory didn't do it.

these are such great machines ......


----------



## Mjk1210 (11 mo ago)

Same with the outer axle on the left side and the auger bushings. I plan to add those as well. Hoping this thing lasts another 40 years


----------

